# 1983 Stumpjumper (I think) - Any experts?



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey VRC,

After my last positive experience purchasing my 1991 Stumpjumper Comp, I was in the market for another Stumpjumper... hopefully an older one! 

I came across this one today, I wish it were more complete... reminds me of the after Thanksgiving turkey. All the choicest bits are gone! The serial number is M3B06916. That denotes February in 1983, right? From other '83 Stumpjumpers I looked over online, the wheels, "bullmoose" bar/stem, the Tommaselli racing levers, and the biplane fork are correct. The down tube decals read "Stumpjumper Specialized" and the seat tube has the "special steel touring tubing" decal. I checked MOMBAT but there are no '83 Stumpjumpers pictured, only specs for the Stumpjumper and Stumpjumper Sport. There are no specs listed for the Stumpjumper Sport, so I'm left to guess. MOMBAT does list the '83 Stumpjumper's only color as blue. Mine is obviously not blue. So, is mine a Sport model?

What has me confused are the rear dropouts, vertical instead of horizontal? My buddy's '86 Stumpjumper has horizontal dropouts. The other thing (see pictures) my rear dropouts appear to be chromed (the fork dropouts too). Were they chroming the dropouts and stays like a road bike? Has anyone on here ever stripped an '83 down to the frame? There so little decent paint left on the frame, I'll eventually get to sanding to see. Can anyone help me with specifics as to what model Stumpjumper I bought today?

Thank you for the help and comments on my previous postings! I hope there are some experts on the VRC that can assist me with my bike ignorance.

Best regards,

-DON-


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

I would never be so boorishly presumptuous to say I'm an expert, but here's a pic of a 1983 Stumpjumper Sport's rear dropout which appears to not look like yours....









It is quite possible the dropouts on yours were replaced due to damage. I would call Specialized and see if they can help.


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

*You nailed it! I have ???*

Thanks TraumaARNP for the reply and the picture!

Those dropouts are at the heart of my confusion. The drops in the pic you attached are just like my buddy's '86 but his has the micro-adjust screws in the back of the dropouts. My dropouts match those in the '82 Stumpjumpers on MOMBAT but my serial number is proof that mine is not an '82. My only thought is the '83 Sport you posted was later in the run, since mine seems to have been built in February of '83.

I'm hoping someone on here has an '83 like mine or can clear up my confusion... please help.

Thanks!

-D-


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Could have been a "running change" at the factory as they transitioned from one type to another ...maybe?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I'd believe the date on the BB shell. And at the time there was only one model - the Stumpjumper - so that's what it is.

Parts supply were scarce, market size was unknown, and builders were still figuring out how to build a frame when that bike was made. Bikes varied a lot while manufacturers tried to figure out how to build bikes, and what they could sell.


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

No expert here, I'll leave that for the self annointed know it alls who weren't even born when the term "mountain bike" was coined, but I really do believe your dropouts have been replaced. The welding just does not look right.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Steeljaws said:


> No expert here, I'll leave that for the self annointed know it alls who weren't even born when the term "mountain bike" was coined, but I really do believe your dropouts have been replaced. The welding just does not look right.


The only problem with that theory is that the stays would have had to be extended to get from the other one shown to where his is with the smaller dropouts.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm with Laffeaux on this and MuddyBuddy is dead on.


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm with Steeljaws on those dropouts just not appearing right.


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Questionable dropouts*

Thanks for the comments!

I can appreciate the idea that the dropouts indicate a prior repair. I can't say for sure but I was told that it had never been repaired, the frame has no noticeable dents or dings from use. I decided to go back to MOMBAT and check their '82 Stumpjumpers, see for yourselves.


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Forgot the pics... duh!*

The first picture is from MOMBAT, the second is my dropout.

Look closely at both, you can see tooling lines around the axle nut and a second to the right of where the derailleur threads onto the frame. Another thing that I notice is the manner in which the dropouts are joined and welded into the stays, both look very similar to me.

Someone PM'ed me that MERK26 was correct, it seems reasonable enough. I'm really hoping someone on here has an early '83 Stumpjumper with similar dropouts and will be able to say for certain.

Like I mentioned before, anybody else have chrome under the paint on their Stumpjumper?

Thanks for all the help!

-D-


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Is this your dropout?


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey-

There we go... that's the one! Check out the exposed chrome on the derailleur hanger and the chromed cable stop on the chain stay. Cool Vader,what is it? Thanks for the help, I'm looking forward to ending this mystery!

-D-


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

neo_pop_71 said:


> Hey-
> 
> There we go... that's the one! Check out the exposed chrome on the derailleur hanger and the chromed cable stop on the chain stay. Cool Vader,what is it? Thanks for the help, I'm looking forward to ending this mystery!
> 
> -D-


I no longer have the bike, but it was a Stumpjumper. I think a 1984. The sticker on the TT said "SC". The front fork ends were chromed too. When I get home from work, I'll post more pics. The frame details are the same as yours.


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

I have two 1982 Stumpjumpers: an earlier tig welded model built March, 1982 in blue and a dark grey model with a lugged frame built July '82. Both have vertical dropouts.

I have a Sumpjumper Sport, lugged, with light grey paint built August, 1982 with horizontal dropouts.

I think your frame is a 1983 Stumpjumper, not a Sport model. I doubt the rear dropouts were replaced.

Will try to post pics tonight after work.

Craig


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

dropout has most definitely not been replaced. the photo that Trauma posted is a later, lower end frame.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

If the paint is orginal, there's no repair.

-Schmitty-


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Here's a few pics.


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> dropout has most definitely not been replaced. the photo that Trauma posted is a *later, lower end frame.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Curious what later lower end frame that would be


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I think in 83 it was just the Stumpjumper and the Stumpjumper Sport.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

I've had 3 early '80s Stumpjumpers, it seems the 'Sport' models had horizontal drops, and the regular ones were vertical-I was just looking at pics of an '83 I sold (M3G52031) last spring, chromed stays under the blue paint and vertical drops like the ones pictured.

Singlespeed folks like the 'Sport' frames for obvious reasons. I've always been puzzled about the difference between the two models-they carried the same 'Special Series Touring' tubing decals, and many of the same parts, depending on the year. Odd.


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

I believe the type of dropouts were a function of catering to overseas market preferences.


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Thanks VRC ! ! !*

Good morning VRC,

I really appreciate the time and effort that went into the replies; thank you for clearing up the questions I had regarding my recent Stumpjumper purchase!

Unfortunately, it may be a lost cause... this morning I discovered a horizontal crack in the lower seat tube lug. I put a call into a frame builder I know, not too sure if it can be repaired or if the lug can be replaced. Since the bike was not complete and I didn't ride it, I simply missed the crack under the grime and filth (see the serial number picture I posted) when I was inspecting the frame. I don't know that I would trust a repaired lug as I saw some nasty crashes due to repairs made to road frames back when I raced on the street. One way or the other, there goes the original integrity of the restoration.

When I see the frame builder later today, I'll obviously be hoping for good news. Sadly, if I get bad news, you guys are welcome to the parts if you need them for your restoration projects. I'll post an update when I get back later today.

Thanks again for everything, you guys (and gals) are the best!

-DON-


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

neo_pop_71 said:


> Unfortunately, it may be a lost cause... this morning I discovered a horizontal crack in the lower seat tube lug.
> -DON-


That's terrible, but not entirely a lost cause-the frames come up quite frequently on ebay, and aren't too expensive without a fork. You already have some hard-to-find parts (Tommaselli brakes, wheelset, headset, bb, bullmoose bars, fork) for the build. If you keep looking, I'm sure another will come up that suits your needs. :thumbsup:


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

*WASTED Stumpy! Help anyone with parts?*

Greetings!

Well, it's official... I just returned from the frame builder and my '83 Stumpjumper frame is garbage! DAMN!!! I got overzealous to find a vintage Stumpjumper and ended up with some original parts and some wall art.

Since none of this has turned out as I'd hope... maybe I can help you guys with some parts... after all, you guys have helped me plenty with answers to my question. That would make me feel a bit better knowing that these parts were going on a restoration project and hopefully bringing you one step closer to completion. If you have a project and need any of the parts pictured above, PM me and I'll be glad to help you out if I can.

Like Shogun700 stated (thanks for trying to help me see the brighter side), I may come across another early frame to hang these parts on but I didn't see anything in the classified ads on here nor on Ebay. I'm not holding my breath but maybe I'll get lucky. That would be cool if someone was able to finish their project... since mine is dead in the water!

(As you can see in the pictures above) Here's a list:

"Bullmoose" bar & stem combo - marked "Specialized Mountainbikes" 22.2

Headset 1 inch (1") threaded - marked twice with "Specialized" on lock nut

Bi-Plane (Biplane) threaded fork - approximately 9 inch (9") steerer tube with "Special Series Cr-Mo Double Butted tubing" stickers on both fork legs

Tommaselli "Racer High Performance" brake levers - the rubber hoods are intact but one hex bolt to rounded over

Seat post quick release - cast piece with "Specialized"

Bottom Bracket - marked "Tange Japan" on both sides

Original threaded/nut axle wheels - no marking on the hubs, laced to Araya 26x1.75 Japan rims


----------



## Garthr (Sep 20, 2008)

neo_pop_71 said:


> I may come across another early frame to hang these parts on but I didn't see anything in the classified ads on here nor on Ebay. I'm not holding my breath but maybe I'll get lucky.


I have an 22" '83 Stumpjumper Sport frame I'm considering selling, if it's the correct size for you. If you're interested, PM me. It's in prefect working order. I'd have to ship it to you though at cost.


----------



## backpedal (May 22, 2004)

Long shot. If you still have that bar I'd love to have that. I have an '83 here, not Sport, much like yours but more complete. Gray paint with chrome plated vertical dropouts and a Scott Brahma style bar instead of the original bullmoose.


----------

